

Ask HN: Advice on advanced learning of perforce - orph4nus

Thanks to mainly my open source experience, my first job last year and a lot of learning on my own via excellent resources I got to a point where I really feel comfortable in git. I wouldn&#x27;t say I&#x27;m a master, but I do feel like I can do whatever I have to do without having troubles with using the system in the first place.<p>For my new job that I started last Summer, I had to start working with perforce (at least for my work). I learned the basics of it in college, so I was quite OK with using it as a basic user. However I do like the command line and would like to avoid the Perforce GUI completely if possible. I always had the feeling that perforce was made to use to use with the GUI, but I think that&#x27;s just my perspective and so I would love to be proven wrong on this.<p>So my question is, do you know about any excellent resources for perforce that learn you both the underlying technology of perforce (why does x work in a certain way and why is that good, etc...). Also learning about how to do them via command line rather then the GUI.<p>For now my only resource is the official documentation of Perforce, which I can&#x27;t complain to much about to be fair. However I do hope there are other, better, resources available.<p>With Git for example, I learned the advanced stuff not because I knew what the commands were, but more because books like Git Pro and other resources really explain how everything works and comes together.
======
logn
I worked at a mega software corp. We used perforce. Everyone used the main GUI
client or an IDE plugin.

You're over-thinking perforce. It's like using Windows. Even power users use
the GUI.

